# Does Anyone Recognize This Manufacturer?



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*cutter*

no sorry have you tryed googleing it or is there a book of canadian carrage builders that mite point you in the right direction.
its a beautiful cutter and your turnout looks awesome in the snow it looks like you had great fun with them.
i wish i had ssnow and a cutter here id make my own christmass cards with the pictures.
many thanks for shareing your pictures.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

michaelvanessa said:


> no sorry have you tryed googleing it or is there a book of canadian carrage builders that mite point you in the right direction.
> its a beautiful cutter and your turnout looks awesome in the snow it looks like you had great fun with them.
> i wish i had ssnow and a cutter here id make my own christmass cards with the pictures.
> many thanks for shareing your pictures.


I've typed everything I could think of into google and came up dry. I don't even know where I'd start with books! Thank you, yes it was a lot of fun. First time they've been hooked up to the cutter!


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

I would contact Carson's. Auction houses are a wealth of information. They'll know something about the manufacturer. Nice setup.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Beautiful!!!!! Makes me want to be there.


You might the Carriage Association of America. they might be able to help or send you in the right direction.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

What kind of horses are those? They look very nice with the sleigh.
Any side photos?


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Taffy, I'll try them!
Haha, those two have a bit of a funny story. They were in a herd of about 30 to 40 horses. All of them were pretty much raised like beef cows, with numerous stallions running around. Never had a halter on them, never had any kind of human contact, until my grandfather bought them. They're half brothers, their names are Bill and Ben. I see quite a bit of Shetland in them. They're only about 10, maybe 11 hands.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Never would have thought they were Shetlands, Thought they were Fiord crosses. They are darling. Amazing that they went from never being handled to driving, Good Job to Grandpa!


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah, it's just my unprofessional guess, virtually they could be anything. Hm, yes _darling_, their looks are deceiving, they're naughty little ******s!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

BornToRun said:


> Yeah, it's just my unprofessional guess, virtually they could be anything. Hm, yes _darling_, their looks are deceiving, they're naughty little ******s!


 
They must be Shetlands because nothing is naughtier than a Shetland pony !:lol:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Does anyone know the origin of bells on the harness at Xmas time?


----------

